

Ask HN: A StackOverFlow or HN for relationships/PUA material. Would you use it? - d4

Simple idea. Value proposition attacks the core of human nature, our wants and needs. Unsure atm of whether a StackOverflow-type site or the functionalities of HN would best address this community. Would you use such a service?
======
jasonlbaptiste
<http://www.reddit.com/r/seduction/>

~~~
d4
Nice, but it's still not nearly as populated as these forums: <http://social-
masters.com/blog/pua-forum>.

The fact that there are 56 heavily-populated PUA forums deserves some
attention. The fact that forums are still used deserves attention. There
should be a better platform to address questions, share stories, and share
links.

~~~
alex_c
What's wrong with forums?

For a community driven mainly by external content, something like HN/Reddit
makes sense - the links are the focus.

For a community driven mainly by the visitors' experiences and opinions, a
forum is still a remarkably versatile and useful tool.

StackOverflow... StackOverflow is built around factual answers to exact
questions, rather than open-ended discussion.

~~~
d4
Good point. I still use forums.

Nevertheless, you don't see the PUA community frequenting
reddit.com/seduction. Don't know the % of them who actually know what Reddit
is. I don't know of any one true "base," for lack of a better word, to find
good PUA content (ex: TechMeme for tech news).

------
znt
A website with similar interface to SO or Quora would be very useful.

------
Swannie
No, I wouldn't use it.

Have you seen the rubbish on relationships on Yahoo Answers?! Sheesh, there's
some special kind of crazy people on there.

------
Skywing
I'm sorry. I'm not understanding what your service would do. What would it do?

~~~
fezzl
It would probably help guys get better at getting women. PUA is a whole
movement out there.

------
jeffepp
Check out <http://leftos.com>

~~~
d4
Interesting, thanks.

